
Cochrane findings that will help you (2012) - gwern
http://highqualityevidence.blogspot.com/2012/10/cochrane-findings-that-will-help-you.html
======
JamesBarney
One thing I found particularly interesting was that CBT therapy is 4x as
effective as exercise for losing weight.

Exercise leads to an additional 2 lbs of weight loss over dieting alone.

But adding CBT lead to an additional 8 lbs of weight loss over diet and
exercise4.

~~~
Tharkun
I think I'm going to have to change my mind about CBT. It seemed so crackpotty
to me, but seems I was wrong! Slim waistline here I come.

~~~
vishaldpatel
Don't forget to exercise, just in case.

